# error al instalar xmlrpc para integra Mahara con Moodle

## dopamina

Hola,

intento instalar xmlrpc para integrar Mahara con Moodle

pero tengo el siguiente error. Agradecería cualquier pista. 

```
 emerge xmlrpc

Calculating dependencies / *

 * ERROR: dev-lang/php4-ovh-4.4.8_pre20070816-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                              ebuild.sh, line 1590:  Called source '/usr/local                                                                             /portage-ovh/dev-lang/php4-ovh/php4-ovh-4.4.8_pre20070816-r1.ebuild'

 *   php4-ovh-4.4.8_pre20070816-r1.ebuild, line   29:  Called inherit 'php4_4-sa                                                                             pi'

 *                              ebuild.sh, line 1312:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 * QA Notice: 'sed' called in global scope: eclass php4_4-sapi

 * QA Notice: 'sed' called in global scope: eclass php4_4-sapi

 *              [ ! -e "$location" ] && die "${1}.eclass could not be found by i                                                                             nherit()"

 *  The die message:

 *   php4_4-sapi.eclass could not be found by inherit()

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rele                                                                             vant.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage-ovh/'

 *                                                                            |/

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=dev-java/javatoolkit-0.3.0-r2" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-java/javatoolkit-0.3.0-r3 (masked by: required EAPI 2, supported EAPI 1)

- dev-java/javatoolkit-0.3.0-r4 (masked by: required EAPI 2, supported EAPI 1)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "dev-java/xmlrpc-2.0.1" [ebuild])

```

[/quote]

----------

## gringo

Hola   :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage-ovh/

 

ese ebuild es de un overlay ( que no he sido capaz de encontrar) y php4 ya no está disponible para gentoo (que yo sepa).

De cualquier manera tu árbol de portage está desfasado, dev-java/javatoolkit-0.3.0-r2 no existe en ningún overlay tampoco.

saluetes

----------

## dopamina

 *gringo wrote:*   

> Hola  
> 
>  *Quote:*   This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage-ovh/ 
> 
> ese ebuild es de un overlay ( que no he sido capaz de encontrar) y php4 ya no está disponible para gentoo (que yo sepa).
> ...

 

Gracias por responder, gringo

 el tema es que he actualizado (o intentaba)

con 

# emerge --sync

# emerge -u portage

y la moodle que está en en ese servidor sé que tira de php5 (que también está instalado en el sistema)

Saludos

----------

